# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Разыскиваются Храмы в Южной Корее.

## Artem Rylsky

Харе Кришна, Дорогие преданные!

Кто-нибудь обладает информацией, есть ли Храмы на территории Южной Кореи и где? А то что-то не могу найти, а посещать хотелось бы) 

Спасибо большое.

----------


## Ruslan

Артём, это не их сайт iskcon-korea.com ?

----------


## Artem Rylsky

> Артём, это не их сайт iskcon-korea.com ?


Получается что их, спасибо большое Вам) Жаль что только 1 Храм на территории, и это в противоположном конце Кореи от меня(

----------

